#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Hong Kong Xmas 2011

## terry57

I was In Hong Kong for 9 days over Xmas and will throw up some pictures. I usually build a time line into my threads but this is to hard as I have over a 1000 images so It will be a thread of random snaps over the trip. Enjoy.

----------


## terry57

Love Hong Kong, everything is ordered, clean and actually works. This is at the subway where you use your Octopus card to travel anywhere. I'm of to the Big Buddha.

----------


## terry57

On the Sky Rail leaving for the Buddha.

----------


## terry57

Awesome piece of kit this Sky Rail and runs for miles at considerable height. Great views on a good day.

----------


## terry57

Here's Fat boy. This is one massive statue and can be viewed from miles around.

----------


## terry57

A few of his mates that just Swan around.

----------


## terry57

The local Monastery.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Looks like it's gonna be a good one! Change your title - it was 2011.

----------


## terry57

The yellow ones exiting after the big gig in the sky.

----------


## terry57

The burning of incense. It was nuts around there as one could hardly breath.

----------


## terry57

Match the burning of incense and the burning of fake money one had bush fire conditions. It was winter though and friggin freezing up on that mountain so I got over it.

----------


## terry57

Heaps of these around so I thought I'd give him a start.

----------


## terry57

This is what Fat boy looks down over. The monastery is in the far right hand corner.

----------


## terry57

Damn snowing up there. No wonder I was freezing.

----------


## terry57

I'm off that dam mountain and headed to Hong Kong proper for a nice day out. This is the Star ferry which ply's Hong Kong harbour relaying punters back and forth between Kowloon. I was staying here.

----------


## terry57

The construction in this city is off the wall. This is part of the new rail network / subway that will connect main land China directly to Hong Kong. I could only get half of the sight in my lens so you can Imagine the scope of construction.

----------


## terry57

First stop the worlds longest escalator. This thing is huge and one needs it considering the angle of the streets. The original pioneers would of been incredibly fit to traverse these streets especially the coolies and porters.

----------


## terry57

At the top looking up at the million dollar condos.Only the filthy rich need apply for a gaff up there.

----------


## terry57

Looking down showing the elevator on the right and the steepness of the street. Its brilliant to walk down though as there's heaps happening on the side streets.Many local cheaper restaurants amongst ones that will empty your wallet as this is the big money area of Hong Kong.

----------


## terry57

The boys hard at it. At least it wasn't stinking hot.

----------


## terry57

Thai influence can be found all through out Hong Kong.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Well done Terry keep them coming.

----------


## terry57

It was time for lunch so we wandered into this typical local restaurant.

----------


## terry57

There was heaps to chose from, we got this for around $5. Everyone says Hong Kong is expensive but not if one stays local.

----------


## terry57

Found ourselves in a local market. The fresh fish and produce was first class and cheap.

----------


## terry57

I'm a big fan of fresh fish and all ways scope out the fish stalls where ever I go.

----------


## terry57

Always find the most amazing little machines floating around in Asia.

----------


## terry57

The Apple store, 2 stories chock ablock with Ipad and Iphone freaks.

----------


## terry57

Hop on Hop off bus. A must do if in Hong Kong.

----------


## terry57

The First Ferry. There's a fleet of these that do the run between HK and Macau. Ive done it once and its a great trip.

----------


## terry57

Looking onto Kowloon and the Star cruiser ship. This is the home base of a fleet of 2 identical cruise ships and there forever just cruising in and out of the port. Quite a sight up close.

----------


## Bangyai

> The local Monastery.


 
Great thread and pictures Terry. Worth the wait.

Just seeing the Star Ferry again takes me back a bit.

This temple must be of a standard design taken from the Forbidden City. Theres one just down the road from me pretty much the same.

----------


## terry57

Next day we are of to the Mongkok area, first stop the flower market.

----------


## terry57

You don't need to a horticulturist to enjoy this flower market. Get there if you ever visit, the variety is awesome.

----------


## terry57

The locals are well into there flowers and many are Imported.

----------


## terry57

Bonzi is right up there in my books.

----------


## terry57

The Chinese just love there cards where ever when ever.

----------


## terry57

The privileged few have a back yard to keep a dog not that this Rotty would be that impressed with his.

----------


## terry57

The pampered ones get ferried around in a pram and treated as there kids. Cheaper and less hassle I suppose.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Being a real tourist is hard work and one must put in the hard yards to get around so I eat often. Here is another $5 meal from a local.

----------


## terry57

We wandered into this street market and landed dead smack in the middle of a real serious situation that had happened to night before.

----------


## terry57

Some sicko had torched the market and because they spanned the street onto the buildings the fire had spread into the highrise and 10 people had fried in there small apartments. More pics to follow.

----------


## natalie8

Thanks for the nice thread, Terry. I know how much time goes into these and I always appreciate them. I still have three or four travel threads to do, but my time is a bit scattered right now.

Green if I can do it.

----------


## natalie8

> Some sicko had torched the market and because they spanned the street onto the buildings the fire had spread into the highrise and 10 people had fried in there small apartments.


Scary! Sadly things like this happen quite a lot but we don't hear about them.

----------


## terry57

Big news around town and International.

----------


## terry57

The huge fire load from the market blaze set that apartment block on fire. Poor blighters had no where to go. Fire trucks cant get in because of the debris in the street and are restricted to dragging hose lines in. Cant get to the apartment block until they extinguish the market blaze. Check mate, 10 people die.

----------


## terry57

Hong Kong has some of the strictest fire regulations in the world with some of the best equipped Firefighters and machines but all that goes down the shitter when confronted by a situation like this. Just hope it never happens to you.

----------


## terry57

Not much left at all.

----------


## terry57

The Authorities left to pick up the pieces.

----------


## terry57

I'm checking this dude out while he's checking me out taking pictures.

----------


## terry57

Anyway on the other street life continues as normal and another market is working, there everywhere.

----------


## terry57

Fresh produce is abundant and if one lived in Hong Kong living would be cheap once your accommodation is sorted.

----------


## bsnub

Terry! Awesome pics brother! Keep it up!

----------


## terry57

Pet shops are everywhere in this area. This fellow was trying to make a quick escape.

----------


## terry57

> Terry! Awesome pics brother! Keep it up!


Yes well if this bloody LAN connection keeps dropping out the foking computers going straight in the friggin pool.  :ban him:

----------


## terry57

Anyone for a Gold Fish ?  Pick one, heaps here and cheap as well.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Pet shops are everywhere in this area.


The Chinese call them 'restaurants'.

----------


## terry57

Back in the food center, my favorite place in any Asian country.

----------


## misskit

Great pics, Terry. Thanks for posting them for us to enjoy.

----------


## terry57

I'm going straight to the third floor.

----------


## terry57

When confronted by this scene one knows he is on a winner. I'll take these places  over any high class restaurant any-day. Full of real people consuming steaming fresh wholesome food. Full of personality.

----------


## terry57

Real Hong Kong people in here.

----------


## terry57

Here is my man getting down to business. How good is that and average price for a meal is $5 bucks. The people that say Hong Kong is expensive just don't know the go.

----------


## terry57

Cup of Tea Sir ?  Oh shit yes thanks very much.

----------


## terry57

I'm a big consumer of Chicken and these really sent me into a spin.

----------


## terry57

The quality of the produce is world beating.

----------


## terry57

After having a lovely cup of Tea it was back into the nearest street market. Staggered  into this stall that was dealing in cock warmers,  trouble being they where all too small for my well endowed Australian self.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

This is how the vast minority of local live. Very small apartments and no balconies. This photo was taken from a street market.

----------


## terry57

I've left the markets far behind and am legging it back to my Hotel on the water front.

----------


## terry57

Its Xmas time so they got this monstrous thing cranked up complete with 24 hour security.

----------


## terry57

Here is the money shot and the best inside information going on in Hong Kong at this very moment.  My lady friend is in the hotel game and was flicked to this hotel by a friend. She booked it on the Internet at $160 a night unseen. Bloody bargain for this Town. The location is unbeatable with the upper rooms looking down over Hong Kong Harbor and the nightly Laser show. We where lucky to get allocated a top floor room. Lower floors = no view so request an upper floor. I was amazed as on my last trip I payed $40 for a 4 by 2 meter room 10 miles up the road . 2 minutes walk to the Star ferry and underground. My best advice is to pay the money and stay in a good gaff as this makes the trip. Every thing else is cheap if your on your top game. This place is called  "The Salisbury" YMCA Hong Kong.

----------


## terry57

Don't be fooled by the YMCA tag. This ain't no run of the mill YMCA as it has a full length pool and brilliant gym complete with restaurant and full service.  That many staff walking around in suits I felt I was in the Sheraton. The Entrance.

----------


## terry57

The inner foyer.

----------


## terry57

The reception. But friggin flash for a YMCA innit ?

----------


## terry57

Anyway, I was so friggin happy with my lady friends awesome find that I had to have some more sustenance to quiet down a tad.

----------


## gusG

> Anyway, I was so friggin happy with my lady friends awesome find that I had to have some more sustenance to quiet down a tad.


Hey Terry, are these AUD you are quoting for the food or HKD? Obviously the hotel is in USD, yes?

And what is this "my lady friend " business????

Come on, spill the beans.

----------


## terry57

The inner gaff.  Considering my lady friend farts and snores I'll go the single bed thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Hey Terry, are these AUD you are quoting for the food or HKD? Obviously the hotel is in USD, yes?
> 
> And what is this "my lady friend " business????
> 
> Come on, spill the beans.


All prices are Aussie dollars and there King at the moment bringing home $8 Hong Kong to the $1 Aud.

On your other question :: Mind your own business.    :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Great room for the price. Has all the fruit and a decent size as well. Upper floor I'm talking here.

----------


## terry57

Decent size shitter complete with bath, the English would like that.

----------


## terry57

The all important picture of the shitter especially snapped for DD. No bum gun which is highly sinful as my delicate arse just don't do shitter paper.  Oh well carry on.

----------


## terry57

These next photos are my first attempt at night photography. I love taking photos and try hard to get good images considering I only use a point and shoot. All my other threads where taken with my old camera but unfortunately it shit it self after thousands of pics. Cant complain but I did love that camera. This is my first thread with my new camera.

----------


## terry57

In night mode but still experimenting. Bare with me.

----------


## terry57

For my own reference.

----------


## terry57

Last one. Sorry bout that.

----------


## natalie8

I'm really enjoying this thread. Keep 'em coming.

----------


## rawlins

Yeah... cracking thread. Thanks for sharing.

Did you go to Disneyland?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Great thread, mate. Thanks for the effort. My favorites are the New Territories, the Star Ferry (which I usually ride at least a few times a day when I visit), and the constantly changing and fascinating little side streets.

----------


## Looper

Good effort with the pics Terry. Keep 'em comin.  ::chitown:: 

Haven't been to Hongkers for a decade. Looks like it has changed a bit.

----------


## terry57

Today where back on the Star ferry over to Hong Kong and headed up to the Peak.

----------


## terry57

A great way to travel and very cheap as well, get yourself an Octopus card and dispense with the need for cash when using public transport or buying small stuff from the 7-11.

----------


## terry57

Approaching the Pier on the Hong Kong side. Every thing seems to in a never ending cycle of redevelopment but it all works.

----------


## terry57

We are on a public bus en-route to the Peak.This building is a throwback to the English occupation.

----------


## terry57

This is one of the original Trams doing the run up the hill.

----------


## terry57

No quality photos because of the time of the day but the views are still off the wall. check the house out. Be worth millions.

----------


## terry57

Ive got an awesome 18x zoom on this new camera and its producing some nice insight into the monied elite. There's a lot of very rich punters in Hong Kong enjoying a very nice life style in there upmarket condos.

----------


## terry57

This is at the very highest possible point on the Peak looking down on Hong Kong. More than likely Jackie Chan owns it.

----------


## terry57

Mainland Chinese Tour groups are huge business here. They follow around there tour leader who carries the flag. Very different group of people compared with there  Hong Kong brothers. The locals will tell you so.

----------


## terry57

Inside the shopping center with a world class view.

----------


## terry57

We arrived at the peak on the public bus so we jumped the tram back down and continue aimless wanderings as our mission for this day was done. One mission each day is my gig.

----------


## terry57

Wandered into this nice park and spent some time.

----------


## terry57

Not quite sure what the significance of the Olympic rings where but something was going on inside so off we go to have a look.

----------


## terry57

The Chinese love a wedding and this was no exception. Some dam fine women amongst this lot.

----------


## terry57

A  happy bride. Check out the Doc Martins in the back ground. These young people are a very trendy bunch.

----------


## terry57

Within the park was this stunning old colonial building.

----------


## terry57

This fellow was guarding it.

----------


## terry57

Also in the park was this massive undercover Avery surrounded by high rise upmarket apartments. This was a well sort after area with some serious real estate going down.

----------


## terry57

The local bird life are well catered for.

----------


## terry57

Can be a dangerous area. Criminals lurking and hiding under waterfalls.

----------


## terry57

Off the street and back into one of the huge shopping malls.These things join up and one would never have to go outside it you did not want to. Great for escaping the heat or rain.

----------


## terry57

Out the otherside and in to the construction zone.

----------


## terry57

Along came the tram so we jumped on and went for a spin.

----------


## terry57

Off the tram and into the last market of the the day.

----------


## terry57

Obviously selling undies is a profitable business if you need a sign like this.

----------


## terry57

No wastage here. Every piece consumed.

----------


## terry57

Check the dude out with the fag hanging out his mouth surrounded by cracking fresh fish. Jeez.

----------


## terry57

On the way home after a big day out.

----------


## terry57

Arriving back at the Kowloon Pier and just a few minutes walk to the hotel.

----------


## terry57

Next morning I'm up early and walking the Kowloon promenade that over looks Hong Kong proper. Its quiet this time of the morning.

----------


## terry57

This dudes fishing.

----------


## terry57

And along comes The Star Cruiser.

----------


## terry57

Heading down the walk way with the Intercontinental Hotel on the left.

----------


## terry57

This is serious top end hotel occupying prime position with equally serious room rates.
Google it up and have a look.

----------


## terry57

Restaurant on the bottom and ballrooms on top.

----------


## terry57

These story boards are spread all along the walk way and quite entertaining.

----------


## terry57

The main land tourist's are up early and having fun.

----------


## terry57

Bruce Lee gets them excited.

----------


## terry57

Here comes trouble. Its 6.30 AM and the Main landers are on the rampage already.
L

----------


## terry57

I don't think Bruce would appreciate being walked on so much but there you go.

----------


## terry57

This is perfect walk way as its an hour round trip which is my ideal walk.

----------


## terry57

Very well designed with plenty of space and room for all.These people have there act together.

----------


## terry57

This is where we are.

----------


## terry57

The place is spotless thanks to these hard working ladies.

----------


## terry57

Just step of the walkway and the days starting for the workers. The ferry is on my left and the bus terminus on my right.

----------


## terry57

Looking right from the last picture and you can see my hotel poking its head up over the bus terminal. That's how close we are to all the action. Perfect.

----------


## terry57

Such brilliant food around and people still eat this shit. McDonald's everywhere in Hong Kong and Main land China as well.

----------


## terry57

There's the YMCA dead ahead. 2 minute walk from the water.

----------


## terry57

The good old YMCA. I'd come here again no prob's.

----------


## terry57

Nearly time to leave Hong Hong for Vietnam so Disneyland was the last stop.

----------


## terry57

The subway is brilliant. Flash the Octopus card and its straight out to the Disneyland train that connects directly with the resort.

----------


## terry57

Transfer to this train and away we go.

----------


## terry57

The vibe starts here, everybody is happy and the adults outnumbered the kids.

----------


## terry57

Off the Train and game on.

----------


## terry57

You are a long way from the city,  the environment is rural and a good change from the pumping city.

----------


## terry57

You run into this guy before you enter.

----------


## terry57

Pay the girl the dollars and walk right in. I've been to Disney in California so I had high expectations of a good day out.

----------


## terry57

Don't go Weekends or public holidays, go mid week and you get it like this. Main square USA.

----------


## terry57

Looking out of the park onto the ticket gates. Its around 10 AM and not many punters yet. Perfect.

----------


## terry57

Where 5 minutes into it and Mickey comes rocking along. Fully professional showing same as the American park.

----------


## terry57

The kids love it and the big kids don't mind it either.

----------


## terry57

Followed closely behind by the balloon dude. Selling plenty as the kids are tripping out on mickey by this stage and its only 10.30AM.

----------


## terry57

The glass blowing white guy blowing Mickey of course.

----------


## terry57

Its a " Small World " Lets have a look in here. This guy works for an undertaker I'd say.

----------


## terry57

Into the boat and of we go.

----------


## terry57

Hard to get good pics but the place is full of miniature representatives of every country belting out songs. Bloody well done.

----------


## terry57

Space Mountain. Always a blast. Sorry no pics inside.

----------


## terry57

Tomorrow land.

----------


## terry57

This was another world but cant recall it now. All sorts of colors and treats for the kids.

----------


## terry57

This is the entrance to the Jungle World, thought I'd take a pic because of the hot chick.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Ok, lets get in the boat for a spin around the nasty river.

----------


## terry57

There's our boat and on the right we have Tarzan's tree house where Jane gets a start. We will go up there later.

----------


## terry57

Not quite sure what specie of Pachyderm that fellow is but who cares EH.

----------


## terry57

Here is his little fellow so he must be semi normal.

----------


## terry57

Blimey, the Zebra are out.

----------


## terry57

The Jungle cruise was brilliant and in both Disney parks this was the highlight for me. On the raft across to Tarzan's gaff if one can fit in that is.

----------


## terry57

Alright, I've made it across, I'm up the tree and I'm looking down on some more nasty invaders.

----------


## terry57

Tarzan's tree house. This is brilliant, the attention to detail is incredible considering there ain't a natural leaf amongst it.

----------


## terry57

The park is constantly expanding and there where two projects happening when we where there.

----------


## terry57

All artificial. Good innit.

----------


## terry57

The only thing real about this is the water.

----------


## terry57

A full size mock up in a full size room. Good stuff.

----------


## terry57

The Zoo keeper that let this monkey out of his cage deserves the sack.

----------


## terry57

This friendly couple are from Brunei. One of the big joys of travel is the people one meets.

----------


## terry57

Tarzan is on a promise tonight I'd say.

----------


## terry57

Whats all this about then ? Tarzan is on the Crystal Meth maybe.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

More of Tarzan's goodies.

----------


## terry57

Did not realize Tarzan could read. Suppose Jane sorts that.

----------


## terry57

Ive finally escaped the tree house and this jumps out. They got all sorts of stuff here.

----------


## terry57

These guys walk around drawing designs.

----------


## terry57

Straight into more street theater with Dumbo leading the way.

----------


## terry57

Cant leave Mickey out.

----------


## terry57

They go all out with acrobats and all. Must give it up for there effort.

----------


## terry57

Huge production performed multiple times during the day.

----------


## terry57

Great costumes.

----------


## terry57

Quality display. Show your kids.

----------


## terry57

Its a big day to put in here and I recommend you break it up over 2 days. On the way out we hit upon some romance.

----------


## terry57

Zanki loves Zoe.  Hope she said yes and they live happily ever after .Ending this thread right here in Hong Kong Disney land. Hope you enjoyed it.

----------


## terry57

I'll break it down to how things panned out on this trip.

We had 7 days in Hong kong at the start and 2 days here after Vietnam. 

If a first timer 7 days is perfect as you need 6 days to see the sights and 1 day to chill doing nothing. We only scratched the surface as there's the outer Islands to see and Macau to explore, if ones into nature there's stunning walks to be had in the hills around the Big Buddha and outer Islands.

You may hear from some people that Hong Kong don't have much to Offer, if your a sedintary person with no get up and go this may be true.   

Hong Kong can be whatever you make it.  Enjoy your trip. 

I'll follow on with some pics from my trip a few years ago as I never got around to doing a thread so these are for my reference .

----------


## terry57

I stayed in this building, 4 by 2 meter room. $40 per night. Clean functional, every thing worked. Great location in the heart of Mong Kok.

----------


## terry57

This is what traveling is all about to me. Local areas full of pumping life, markets and personality. Staying in flash hotel is all well and good but staying local has a lot to offer and pays dividends.

----------


## terry57

Don't think I'll sign up here.

----------


## terry57

Some local street food.

----------


## terry57

To me is was basically shit as everything is fried in oil , the smell nearly made me spew after a while. Much better and healthier food in the local restaurants.

----------


## terry57

A view of the Airport from the Sky Rail. Had much clearer weather in September.

----------


## terry57

Gives one an idea of the size of this fella.

----------


## happynz

Ha! That's some good ol' chou doufu (stinky tofu). 



> To me is was basically shit as everything is fried in oil , the smell nearly made me spew after a while. Much better and healthier food in the local restaurants.

----------


## terry57

^
Yes, highly attractive to drunks and the morbidly obese amongst us. People that are looking at committing suicide find this an option as its sure to bring on a massive stroke at some stage.

----------


## terry57

Lantau Island. A haven of nature and a place to go to get away from the city. Jump the ferry in Hong Kong and away you go for a nice day trip.

----------


## terry57

Cracking beach. Who would of thought one could go here EH.

----------


## terry57

Not too bad at all.

----------


## terry57

Fantastic peaceful environment an hour away from the city.

----------


## terry57

You just grab one of these and get going.

----------


## terry57

No high rise ghettos on this Island.

----------


## terry57

After a hard days touring I like nothing more than to grab a Special Brew from the 7-11 and observe street life. They bang home at 8.6% so after a few I'm seeing all sorts of stuff. I'm not feeling so Special the next day if I have to many.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

A shrunken Kombi ? Could be me looking at it with Special Brew goggles on.

----------


## terry57

The Bird Garden is worth a look.

----------


## terry57

Old people never die in Hong Kong. They seem to go on forever.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Or they might only be 40......

----------


## peterpan

Great Thread Terry, I spent a lot of time traveling thru HK to China in the 70s & 80's. Many moments to reflect on, like the time I went out on the Fosters junk with J Elliot and co. Man those boys knew how to drink piss. Non Stop, and way past my limit.

----------


## terry57

Typical Mong Kok street scene.

----------


## terry57

Dusk is falling and the lights are coming on.

----------


## terry57

Night times fallen and the locals descend on to the streets. Action time.

----------


## terry57

If you have ever seen the movie " Blade Runner " Starring Harrison Ford You would swear you where in it hanging around here at night.

----------


## terry57

Jump the Metro at night time,  head up here and just pleb around. Its great stuff.

----------


## terry57

Most Hong kong residents do not have the luxury of privacy so when they want to grunt a hard one up the girl friend they come here. Bloody good innit.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Dam hard work doing this travel thread so I'm off up the Peak for a nice cold beer in the Sky Terrace

----------


## terry57

Awesome. There's some lovely ladies in there to keep me company. I'm off. Hope you enjoyed my trips to Hong Kong.  Cheers.

----------


## natalie8

Thanks, Terry. I enjoyed it a lot.




> Most Hong kong residents do not have the luxury of privacy so when they want to grunt a hard one up the girl friend they come here. Bloody good innit.


Ya, it's great. It has an RLEVATOR.  :Smile:

----------


## Happy Dave

> We arrived at the peak on the public bus so we jumped the tram back down and continue aimless wanderings as our mission for this day was done. One mission each day is my gig.


Ah !  the old Peak Tram, brings back memories, i was in the military hospital on the Peak back in the mid 1950's. Hong Kong is unrecognisable to what it was then. I am planning a trip there so thanks about the Hotel, Where is it ?

----------


## Happy Dave

> Can be a dangerous area. Criminals lurking and hiding under waterfalls.


Hope you managed to get away ok.  he does look a bit of a 'roughie'   ::chitown::

----------


## MissTraveller

^Quite the tache you have going there, Terry!  :Smile: 

Bumping this thread as I just had a look at it. Very nice pics and the commentary was informative. I may be moving to HK next year and all of this information is very helpful to know. It looks like you squeezed a lot in a very short time. Disneyland looked fun. Was it expensive? Did you find HK overly expensive?

----------


## kingwilly

> ^Quite the tache you have going there, Terry! 
> 
> Bumping this thread as I just had a look at it. Very nice pics and the commentary was informative. I may be moving to HK next year and all of this information is very helpful to know. It looks like you squeezed a lot in a very short time. Disneyland looked fun. Was it expensive? Did you find HK overly expensive?


Of COURSE you might be moving there next year. ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ossierob

Thanks Terry it was good to view your pics....I can see I need to go back as a lot appears to have changed in the past 12 years

----------

